# Corn flakes versus boobies.



## Chris Hobson (Aug 10, 2022)

Here is an entertaining post from the Not Always Right website.









						Making A Boob Of One’s Self, Part 11
					

A harried-looking woman comes up to the pharmacy counter. Customer: “Do you have anything for hormones?” Me: “I need you to be a little bit more specific, ma’am.”




					notalwaysright.com
				




Here is the text if you can't be bothered to follow the link.

_A harried-looking woman comes up to the pharmacy counter._

*Customer:* “Do you have anything for hormones?”

*Me:* “I need you to be a little bit more specific, ma’am.”

*Customer:* “It’s my teenage son! He has too many hormones! I can’t take it anymore! He has no socks left! I can’t buy anymore!”

*Me:* “Oh… wow. Um… I think you would need to talk to a doctor about that, if you think it might be a health risk. I can’t offer you any over-the-counter medicine that would help you, I don’t think.”

*Customer:* “But you don’t understand! All he thinks about are boobies! There’s something wrong with him!”

*Me:* “Not that this is medical advice, but it sounds like there’s absolutely nothing wrong with him at all.”

*Customer:* “Ridiculous! I can’t handle so many boobies!”

_She continues muttering about teenage hormones while the pharmacist comes up to me._

*Pharmacist:* “Did she just ask to chemically castrate her teenage son?”

*Me:* “That’s what it sounded like. Does that even happen?”

*Pharmacist:* _*With a wry smile*_ “The Lord himself couldn’t stop teenage boys looking at… uh… boobies.”

_Amen!_

Some way down in the comments someone mentions corn flakes. Consumers of this popular breakfast cereal may not be aware that Kellogg was a bit of a puritanical fruitcake who invented corn flakes in order to prevent masturbation. He believed that bland tasting food would suppress the libido and that this was a good thing. He also believed that eating spicy food was a gateway to vice.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 11, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> corn flakes in order to prevent masturbation.


I wonder why they don't put this on the packaging. "Contains vitamin D, suitable for vegetarians, prevents masturbation".


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 11, 2022)

Well, there are advertising standards that mean that you aren't allowed to make unsubstantiated claims for your product. Also, I think that the Kellogg company would prefer to distance itself from the loopy beliefs of its founder.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 27, 2022)

We had some spicy Mexican style wraps for dinner yesterday, no vice to speak of yet, we're watching the cricket.


----------

